# Pronunciation of València



## Istriano

Hi there,
I've recently visited Valencia, and people there seem to pronounce València with a half-close to close vowel, as if it were spelled _Valéncia _instead of the open vowel _València_...

Why is that?
It seems a bit inconsistent, just like Northern and Southern Italians who pronounce _perché _and _ventitré _as if they were written _perchè_, _ventitrè_, and some Brazilians who pronounce _Antônio _(close) as if it were written _António _(open).


Furthermore, I've heard that in Valencian community, the vowel closeness/openess is not so important (unlike in Balears and Catalonia), like in newscasters Gallego and Northern and Southern Italian.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Agró

Istriano said:


> Hi there,
> I've recently visited Valencia, and people there seem to pronounce València with a half-close to close vowel, as if it were spelled _Valéncia _instead of the open vowel _València_...
> 
> Why is that?
> It seems a bit inconsistent, just like Northern and Southern Italians who pronounce _perché _and _ventitré _as if they were written _perchè_, _ventitrè_, and some Brazilians who pronounce _Antônio _(close) as if it were written _António _(open).
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I've heard that in Valencian community, the vowel closeness/openess is not so important (unlike in Balears and Catalonia), like in newscasters Gallego and Northern and Southern Italian.
> Thanks for your help.



*València*:
Fon.: bəɫ*έ*nsiə (Barc.); baɫ*έ̞*nsia (Val.); vəɫ*έ*̞nsi (Palma).

*έ*: mid-open in all three variants.


----------



## Samaruc

Istriano said:


> Hi there,
> I've recently visited Valencia, and people there seem to pronounce València with a half-close to close vowel, as if it were spelled _Valéncia _instead of the open vowel _València_...
> 
> Why is that?
> It seems a bit inconsistent, just like Northern and Southern Italians who pronounce _perché _and _ventitré _as if they were written _perchè_, _ventitrè_, and some Brazilians who pronounce _Antônio _(close) as if it were written _António _(open).


Good hearing!

People in Valencia usually pronounce "Valéncia" instead of "València". In fact there was a controversy about the correct spelling of the name of the city. Normally, words ending in "-ència" have a clear open "e", but in this case, there is an exception.

Anyway, the official spelling of the name of the city is "València", not "Valéncia".

In fact, if you ask anybody in Valencia to pronounce "Ciutat de València", you'll hear "Valéncia". But if you ask again this same person to pronounce "valència química", you'll hear a clear "valència", with an open "e".



Istriano said:


> Furthermore, I've heard that in Valencian community, the vowel closeness/openess is not so important (unlike in Balears and Catalonia), like in newscasters Gallego and Northern and Southern Italian.
> Thanks for your help.



Well, that's totally wrong. 

In València, the seven tonic vowel system is very clearly maintained and pronounced. Even although there are some deplorable examples that can give a different impression, like Francisco Camps, our president, who speaks a horrible Catalan in which everything sounds as if he were speaking Spanish or many Valencian TV presenters, who are Spanish speaking people with a strong Spanish accent. 

Even more, I'd say that the open "e" and "o" here are specially open, more than in other dialects (except, probably, the Balearic ones).

Bòn divèndres! (with clearly open "o" and "e")


----------



## XiaoRoel

Istriano, a gente que apresenta os "newscasters" não são falantes nativos e é por isso que o seu sistema de vogais é o do espanhol. Os falantes de galego e os e catalão fazem a distinção de abertas e fechadas, segundo a sua variedade de língua.


----------



## jdotjdot89

I'd also add that there are some differences in pronunciation between Valencian and Oriental Catalan, particularly with regard to vowel openness.  Some of these differences lead to differences in orthography between the norms of the Institut d'Estudis Catalans and the Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua.


----------



## merquiades

Whereas all varieties of Catalan have two (e) sounds, open and closed, there are numerous cases where the Valencian norm has closed (é) and the Eastern Catalan standard has open (è).  At times there is a written difference (anglés/anglès, café/cafè, aprén/aprèn, etc.) other times both dialects write (è) but Valencian will pronounce closed (é) anyway, (què, perquè, bèstia, sèrie, època, València, etc.)  If you are interested in knowing all the words, check out the Valencian standard here, on pg. 48-49. http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf


----------



## Favara

merquiades said:


> bèstia, sèrie, època


Eixes 3 no les he sentides mai  amb E tancada (llevat d'als parlants de castellà). De fet, "bèstia" provoca harmonia al valencià meridional (_bèstiè_)


----------



## merquiades

Favara said:


> Eixes 3, bèstia, època, sèrie, no les he sentides mai  amb E tancada (llevat d'als parlants de castellà). De fet, "bèstia" provoca harmonia al valencià meridional (_bèstiè_)



Hola Favara.  És extrany, tanmateix, recomanar que s'escriga è i que es pronucïe é.  La normativa valenciana, d'on vé?  Representa la parla de València capital? En valencià (meridional), ¿la è oberta provoca sempre harmonia als mots feminins?  Lletra = lletrè, terra = terrè?  Salut!


----------



## elMagnate

merquiades said:


> Hola Favara.  És extrany, tanmateix, recomanar que s'escriga è i que es pronucïe é.  La normativa valenciana, d'on vé?  Representa la parla de València capital? En valencià (meridional), ¿la è oberta provoca sempre harmonia als mots feminins?  Lletra = lletrè, terra = terrè?  Salut!



Què bé! A vore si la resta del domini lingüístic s'interessen com parlen el seus veïns i germans! Per la desconeixença sempre hem sigut un dialecte amb molt mala fama. He arribat a llegir barbaritats en els llibres de texts de castellà de huí en dia. Ja són ganes de cagar-la, dediquen 2 línies(comptades!) al valencià i damunt estan mal.

La de "terra", si tens raó, es fa harmonia. Pero "lletra" és una de les especials. I estos casos no només passen a Valência (xD) sinó a tot el bloc oriental vs occidental.

En quant a la normativa de l'AVL, només dir-te que de les 400 fulles que té, 20 van dedicades a açò: El valencià i el català és la mateixa llengua. Però s'emboliquen en diasistemes lingüístics i no sé què més. Si ací fill encara estem així, no li demanes lògica que ja fa prou en lo que fa. Per als nostres polítics(els que manen) el valencià és una llengua aborigen de les muntanyes, que la parlen éssers salvatges i incivilitzats, i "quatre róchos en els coléches".

L' última frase és una transcripció de com el nostre President domina esta antiquada i extravagant llengua, inintel·ligible per a "la gente de bien". 

Ah, i perdona Favara, per contestar la teua pregunta. 

Però n'hi han més valencians al fòrum, que no som un o dos.

PD: Per a Favara o qualsevol altre valencià. Heu sentit dir "travesa" per "drecera".  Sabeu alguna cosa d'esta paraula. Jo sempre he dit col·loquialment _atajo_ però no sé on la he sentida.


----------



## Favara

No passa res, la idea d'un fòrum obert és que tots podem contestar a tot. Per cert, he sentit i dic (prou regularment) _travessa_, encara que _drecera_ tampoc no és estranya de sentir.

Efectivament, les harmonies es fan a molts llocs arreu dels nostres territoris, només havia simplificat al valencià meridional per tractar-se del dialecte on sovint es diu que és més prominent aquest tret. Merquiades, l'harmonia va per zones (ací tens un mapa de la distribució al PV, encara que trobe uns pocs errors), i consisteix en la transformació d'una A precedida d'una E/O oberta i tònica (bàsicament els valencians no fem aquestes vocals si no són tòniques).
Segons el lloc, poden passar diferents casos:
-Que afecte a ambdós vocals i faça sempre repetició: dona, terra -> _dònò, tèrrè _(és el meu cas)
-Que afecte a ambdós i passe sempre a E -> _dònè, tèrrè
_-Que afecte a ambdós i passe sempre a O -> _dònò, tèrrò
_-Que només afecte E -> _dòna, tèrrè_
-Que només afecte O -> _dònò, tèrra_

Pel que fa a d'on ve aquest efecte, ja no puc dir res; imagine que tindrà a veure amb la neutralització de vocals (la mateixa que provoca E neutra a l'oriental), i potser amb l'el·liminació o substitució per A de les E àtones inicials al valencià (espardenya -> _spardenya/aspardenya_). A la llengua catalana en general es diria que no li agraden les vocals àtones, no fa més que canviar-les unes per altres.

I com a curiositat, a algun poble he aplegat a sentir dir _Valènciè_, però no és la forma habitual.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies per les explicacions i el mapa.  És molt interessant!


----------



## OrCuS

Jo també pense que València hauria de ser Valéncia.

En el meu cas el mapa és correcte. Igual que Favara:

- Dòno (dona), pòrtò (porta), còsò (cosa), etc.
- Tèrrè (terra), esquèrrè (esquerra), etc.



elMagnate said:


> PD: Per a Favara o qualsevol altre valencià. Heu sentit dir "travesa" per "drecera".  Sabeu alguna cosa d'esta paraula. Jo sempre he dit col·loquialment _atajo_ però no sé on la he sentida.



Jo sempre he dit i escoltat "atall".


----------

